# Condor class "A" by R-vision problems please read.



## donsscooters (Sep 6, 2001)

If anyone owns or knows someone who owns a Condor motorhome by R-Vision please have them email me direct at dstamper@sport.rr.com. This unit built frist in early 2000 and sold as a 2001 year model has several design flaws that need addressing by the factory. My dealer has been unable to repair these problems and the factory has been less than helpfull.  Structural weakness in the front cap and dash, slide-out problems and many more. These items are fixable but may take forever to get done if you don't know who to call.  I have all the names and phone numbers that can help someone out. Anyone considering one of these units should be very carefull. The factory has told me the latest ones are much improved and all the issues with mine have been adressed but who knows. I would like to hear from any owners out there. MY advice right now would be to buy name brand. My dealer has already taken one back and may get one more at least.  Thanks Don Stamper


----------



## fjohn56 (Jun 9, 2002)

Condor class "A" by R-vision problems please read.

Has anyone else read this recently?


----------

